

Photos of a Prototype MacBook Pro with Integrated 3G Cellular Modem - ashishgandhi
http://www.macrumors.com/2011/08/14/photos-of-a-prototype-macbook-pro-with-integrated-3g-cellular-data/

======
rauljara
It's pretty obvious why apple didn't go this route. This design takes the
macbook pro away from the realm of Ive's relentless minimalism and instead
conjures up images of early 90's blocky cell phones.

~~~
mikeash
It's a prototype. I don't think a final production model would have to have a
gigantic antenna stuck to the outside.

~~~
wmf
That antenna looks like it has had serious industrial design put into it.

~~~
ashishgandhi
In Apple's eyes, probably not enough. It was never produced.

